# Selena Gomez: Ungewohnt pralle Brust & BH-Blitzer



## beachkini (21 Feb. 2012)

​
Zurzeit gönnt uns die süße Sängerin Selena Gomez (19) ziemlich tiefe Einblicke. Mal beugt sie sich zu weit nach unten und lässt sich tief ins T-Shirt sehen, dann trägt sie wieder transparente Ober- und Unterteile und zeigt so direkt, was sie unten drunter trägt.

Jetzt erwischten die Paparazzi die hübsche Sängerin am Flughafen von Buenos Aires. Wie bereits oft gesehen, bedrängten sowohl die Fans als auch die Fotografen die 19-Jährige stark und ließen ihr kaum Platz. Selena versuchte sich mit vorgehaltener Hand vor den Paparazzi zu wehren und auch ihr Stiefvater - der sie begleitete – wirkte nicht besonders glücklich über die einengende Situation. In dem ganzen Wirrwarr verrutschte auch wieder Selenas T-Shirt und bot einen Blick auf ihren hautfarbenen BH.

Doch das war längst nicht alles, denn Selenas Oberweite bot einen eher ungewohnt prallen Anblick. Schon auf dem derzeitigen Cover der Cosmopolitan nimmt Seleans Busen ungewohnte Ausmaße an und lässt Photoshop vermuten. Doch so wie es aussieht, musste eventuell doch nicht besonders viel retuschiert werden, denn auch im echten Leben hat Selena offensichtlich einiges zu bieten.
(promiflash.de)

Die Bilder
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...ing-airport-buenos-aires-febr-10-2012-9x.html


----------



## Punisher (16 Aug. 2012)

danke schön


----------



## JayP (19 Aug. 2012)

Silicon Valley lässt grüßen


----------

